# how to bridge connection w/ mac



## Greeneb05 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have Windows XP and I can plug my PS3 into my LAN plug, and bridge the connection with my wireless to access the internet with my PS3. My buddy has a Mac running on Leopard. How do you bridge the connection so his mac can run like my Windows? Or does anyone know another way to do if for the PS3? 
Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm guessing the PS3 uses ethernet cable and not wireless. Well, you could always get a router, and that you then plug the PS3 into, as well as your computers. But to share your wireless with the PS3, plug the cable into the Mac's port. Now open the system preferences and click on the sharing icon. There will now be a list of things that the Mac can share. Click on the internet sharing, and then on the right side there will be the settings. Tell it to share the internet from the Airport connection with the ethernet port. Now make sure that there is a check mark next to internet sharing in the left side, and you should be good to go.


----------

